# Cuberoot.me



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 30, 2020)

I just found this site, it looks really cool, I don't know why it isn't more popular. It is also really up-to-date


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 30, 2020)

Really nice website! Even though I hesitated if I should click on the link, because I didn't want to get Rick Rolled in 2020... but thanks for the site, probably be checking in more in depth later.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 30, 2020)

I've seen PDF uploads from this website before.
Other than CFOP, they have ZBLL, Easy VLS, CLS , EG1, EG2 and also a full doc of 3 style comms for UF and UFR buffers for all letter pairs and much more


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 30, 2020)

I thought it was pretty popular lol.


----------



## mookiemu (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow! Great site site! Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah this is a super resourceful website. Ruimyan is a real contributor in the cubing community.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

i highly recommand this site


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> i highly recommand this site


please dont bump threads.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> please dont bump threads.


says the person who bumped the thread for no reason. he was just giving his opinion.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> says the person who bumped the thread for no reason. he was just giving his opinion.


ik but he doesnt have to bump threads to give opinions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ik but he doesnt have to bump threads to give opinions.


What would you prefer he do? Create a new thread to say this? I'd much rather have a bump of the old thread than to create a new thread saying that he likes the site.

I realize it is perhaps an unpopular opinion, but I believe bumping threads is often a good thing. The only kind of bump of an old thread is a pointless bump. One could argue that perhaps saying "I like this site" is a bad bump because it doesn't contribute anything, and I might agree with that, but I think that if someone says "I like this site", and then goes on to give reasons why they like the site that include new information not already in the thread, then that would be a good, useful bump, no matter how old the thread. I still think the ability to bump old threads is one of the advantages of a Forum over other communication sites (Facebook, Reddit) - history can be really interesting, and historical perspectives are too hard to come by in those other formats, but much easier in a Forum.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

My school regulations has this site blocked for me. Even though it wasn't blocked before.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ik but he doesnt have to bump threads to give opinions.


How else would he say his opinion? The point of the forums is to discuss things and part of that is giving our opinion. BTW the site is ok


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

Ever heard of www.cubeskills.com? www.cuberoot.me is basically the better version of cubeskills, minus the video lessons by Feliks Zemdegs.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah. Personally i like it better. a more polished site


----------



## Ravagerous (Dec 10, 2020)

Love the site, lots of demos to see, there you have it, I bumped it. 

But really, the site is cool.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Imo bumps have to be thought out.
There are often cases where new members unnecessarily bump threads often with rather meaningless posts, or reply to old questions, but other than that, bumps are useful sometimes.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Love the site dude!


----------

